# What A Find!



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

New here guys and i wasn't a GTO fan until now,here's why...the other day im walkin down a timber company rd about 3 miles from the nearest named rd when i come up on a uninhabited house that,by the looks of it,has.. been that way for quite some time. Well, i look behind the house and notice what looks to be a tin shed through some trees n bushes and my curiosity gets me, I walk over to it and work my way through the briers to get it and finally do after getting torn up.Once inside, i saw the rear of an old, dirty car that said pontiac in the middle and GTO off to the right...to be honest i didn't really know what i was lookin at as far as collectability or year.So i took some pics with my phone so i could look it up when i got home and found out it was a '66. But more about the car...i took some water i had and rubbed a spot on the hood to see if it had any paint on it. Well, after rubbing through the thick layer of crud i found not only did it HAVE paint it had a beautiful burgundy-looking paint!(was this a factory color?)I walked around the entire car and found no rust that i could see, it has no dents, no busted lights, no cracked lenses,and the chrome was still shiny(after i removed the layers of dirt). Next i opened the door which made like a suction sound when i did, guess it hasnt been opened in a while. Inside was dirty but nothing was really messed up...the seats had no wear to them, the carpet was nice and in good condition with (the original?), pontiac floor mats, the dash was perfect,the windows have no cracks or rock dings, and i noticed it had power windows and a/c too. I also noticed it's an automatic but it only has low and drive(powerglide is what someone said it might be?)Oh,and when i opened the hood it has the motor(389)and looks to be a 4brl carb under the air cleaner.All of the belts and hoses are missing, but everything else seems to be in place.The license plate was still on the car with an expiration of 1977 so im assuming it's been sitting up for 30 years.Anyway, can someone tell me about this car...is it rare,collectible,valuable? Are the options it has in it common for its time?Should i try to find the owner and buy it and for how much? What is it worth fully restored?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
You need to find out who owns the property, and then figure out how to ask them about buying the GTO without getting prosecuted for trespassing.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> You need to find out who owns the property, and then figure out how to ask them about buying the GTO without getting prosecuted for trespassing.


At the time i wasnt trespassing because my job allows me to be on private property so they would know i wasnt trespassing at the time i found the car


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

warden717 said:


> New here guys and i wasn't a GTO fan until now,here's why...the other day im walkin down a timber company rd about 3 miles from the nearest named rd when i come up on a uninhabited house that,by the looks of it,has.. been that way for quite some time. Well, i look behind the house and notice what looks to be a tin shed through some trees n bushes and my curiosity gets me, I walk over to it and work my way through the briers to get it and finally do after getting torn up.Once inside, i saw the rear of an old, dirty car that said pontiac in the middle and GTO off to the right...to be honest i didn't really know what i was lookin at as far as collectability or year.So i took some pics with my phone so i could look it up when i got home and found out it was a '66. But more about the car...i took some water i had and rubbed a spot on the hood to see if it had any paint on it. Well, after rubbing through the thick layer of crud i found not only did it HAVE paint it had a beautiful burgundy-looking paint!(was this a factory color?)I walked around the entire car and found no rust that i could see, it has no dents, no busted lights, no cracked lenses,and the chrome was still shiny(after i removed the layers of dirt). Next i opened the door which made like a suction sound when i did, guess it hasnt been opened in a while. Inside was dirty but nothing was really messed up...the seats had no wear to them, the carpet was nice and in good condition with (the original?), pontiac floor mats, the dash was perfect,the windows have no cracks or rock dings, and i noticed it had power windows and a/c too. I also noticed it's an automatic but it only has low and drive(powerglide is what someone said it might be?)Oh,and when i opened the hood it has the motor(389)and looks to be a 4brl carb under the air cleaner.All of the belts and hoses are missing, but everything else seems to be in place.The license plate was still on the car with an expiration of 1977 so im assuming it's been sitting up for 30 years.Anyway, can someone tell me about this car...is it rare,collectible,valuable? Are the options it has in it common for its time?Should i try to find the owner and buy it and for how much? What is it worth fully restored?



If I were you I would find out who owns the property, as Rukee suggested. Many counties and other municipalities have property tax and ownership records on line. You should obtain the address or other identifying information about the property and try to find the owner on-line. Sounds like you may have quite a find there. However, you need some background (i.e., the car's "story") to have a better idea of what it's worth. Good luck.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> If I were you I would find out who owns the property, as Rukee suggested. Many counties and other municipalities have property tax and ownership records on line. You should obtain the address or other identifying information about the property and try to find the owner on-line. Sounds like you may have quite a find there. However, you need some background (i.e., the car's "story") to have a better idea of what it's worth. Good luck.


What do you mean by the car's story ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

warden717 said:


> At the time i wasnt trespassing because my job allows me to be on private property so they would know i wasnt trespassing at the time i found the car


Does that job allow you to enter buildings?





warden717 said:


> What do you mean by the car's story ?


Where it was bought, who owned it and for how long, any changes or mods done and how long has it been stored in that shed.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds pretty amazing. Write down the VIN number, and run it through PHS and see what you come up with. 
Definately find out as much as you can about who owns the property. Document it all, cause this is the sort of **** that makes for a good magazine story.
Keep us posted on what's happening. You already have us all drooling!
Oh, and welcome to the forum!
It's amazing, one look at a GTO, and this guy is hooked!
No wonder they call it "The Legend!"

Russ


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Does that job allow you to enter buildings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF it's a one owner with low miles, no mods and been sitting for 30+years how much is it worth if the owner wants to sell it?


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Sounds pretty amazing. Write down the VIN number, and run it through PHS and see what you come up with.
> Definately find out as much as you can about who owns the property. Document it all, cause this is the sort of **** that makes for a good magazine story.
> Keep us posted on what's happening. You already have us all drooling!
> Oh, and welcome to the forum!
> ...


I'll find out wednesday who owns the property...goin to the tax office and yes, i am hooked! In '81 i had a '64 impala, all original and it was immaculate...but i was 15years old and hated it and my dad for buying it for me(what a dumb-ass i was!)My dad got it from my uncle for 2,600.00 and i sold it a year later for the same price...worst decision of my life!Maybe the car gods are finally forgiving me and going to let this deal happen...I'll know soon


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on what this car is worth now and it's potential value when restored? I need to have a figure of it's current value by the time i locate the owner so if he throws out a number i'll know what to do


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would try to get the car for as little as possible, a frame off restoration can easily cost between 20 to 60 thousand depending on how much of the restoration you are able to do.

Before making an offer you should verify the dates and numbers from the data plate, block, heads, carb, manifolds, transmission, differential and frame. A PHS report is the best tool for information.

Is the engine original, does it run and can it be rebuilt? Why was the car parked? How is the undercarriage?


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I would try to get the car for as little as possible, a frame off restoration can easily cost between 20 to 60 thousand depending on how much of the restoration you are able to do.
> 
> Before making an offer you should verify the dates and numbers from the data plate, block, heads, carb, manifolds, transmission, differential and frame. A PHS report is the best tool for information.
> 
> Is the engine original, does it run and can it be rebuilt? Why was the car parked? How is the undercarriage?


Lets just say that the car IS all original and everything matches...how much,in a ballpark figure, is this car worth right now? If u were in my shoes, what would u be willing to pay for this car right now knowing what i told u about the car? Just give me some idea what this car is worth,as is...please


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Depending on if it`s #s matching or not, if it`s all original or mod`d and whether it runs or needs a complete rebuild or if it`s drivable now, I`d say between 4 and 15 grand.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Depending on if it`s #s matching or not, if it`s all original or mod`d and whether it runs or needs a complete rebuild or if it`s drivable now, I`d say between 4 and 15 grand.


:agree

Sight unseen, there are too many variables to even get close to what I would offer. I'd have to get under the car, check for repairs and look for rust in some of the hidden areas. 

If all the cars needs is a coat of wax and an oil change and is in original condition she would be worth between 15 to 40 K.

Post some pictures,


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am amazed the interior was not a home to field mice. Most "barn finds" come with them (at no extra charge.. LOL). Without any pics and really checking the car out, I would think $3-5k. Worst case would be if you buy the car and it needs more than you want to spend, you could part it out.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

if it really is totally unrestored, and unfooled around with, i would say that its probabbly $20k+ Keep in mind that paint imperfections, and small wear and tear will be completely ignored if it truely is an all original, unrestored GTO. Many unrestored cars are fetching higher number than restored cars nowadays. Be very careful though when you go to buy it because if it has been repainted, or had an engine swap, or modifications, or really anything the price will drop alot. Just be careful, and listen to the guys on here they are very knowledgeable.

BTW, I am sooo jealous of you


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info, that'll help me alot if i AM able to locate the owner...and TRI-POWER, don't be jelous of me just yet, all i've done so far is find this car..i still gotta close the deal(hopefully) but i'm going back tomorrow to get more pics and get the vin, then goin to the courthouse to research it...Thanks again to all who responded


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

warden717 said:


> What is it worth fully restored?


Hey Warden..... Like the others stated, without seeing pics and verification, the value of that car is tough to call.

You want to know what the car would be worth fully restored, matching numbers...... 

For the car you are describing in EXCELLENT SHAPE... a good price would be around 33K. Absolute pristine shape 33K to 50K or so would be a close estimate. 

If it is a post pillar car, the price would not be quite as high, 

A low price of around 11k or so depending on authenticity would be somewhat reasonable depending on the shape of the car.

Just trying to visualize what you describe, and if it is what you think it is, like 05GTO said as little as you can..... the low is about 11K. 

Best bet is to get the VIN and run it past the Pontiac Historical Society. Verifying the VIN to the car will give you an idea of the prize. If you know a paint and body man get that person to scope the car out with you. I would tend to think the car sitting in a barn for 30 years, you are going to have rust issues you can't see until a through examination is done.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

wow sounds like a great find!
any pics!!!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a few more things to look for and information to obtain;

* On the front of the block, passengers side under the head you will find the block letter code.

* The correct carb is a carter AFB, record all codes from the carb. Also get the code from the intake manifold.

* Record all of the information from the data plate.

* Under the distributor on a pad is the casting number and date code.

* The heads will have a code on the center ports just above the manifold, the date code will be just below the valve covers.

* The valve covers are chrome plated and will have a raised triangular shape on one end and they should be opposite of each other.

* The tranny code will be on the passenger's side of the transmission and you will also have a julian date code.

* Record the VIN from the driver front door jam.

* The rear end may not have a stamped code, sometime during 66 the stamping machine broke down at the diff plant and there were several months cars were sent out without the code. Some diffs had codes stamped on top of the tube. If there is a code it should be on the passengers side tube between the housing and the brake drum backing plate. The diff cover should have 10 bolts and indented on the sides.

* The last 7 or 8 digits of the vin are stamped on top of the frame behind the rear left tire. It is almost impossible to see.

You can order the build sheet, billing history and window sticker from PHS Historic Services if the deal looks like it might happen. Let us know what happens and good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a can or two of parts and brake cleaner, a few rags, and a really good flashlight too.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Take a can or two of parts and brake cleaner, a few rags, and a really good flashlight too.


Good idea, i'l do that...anything else to look for while i'm there?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Floor jack and jack stands, common areas to look for rust or bubbling in the paint;

* Lower windshield channel,
* Rockers,
* Trunk filler panels, they connect the trunk floor to the lower section of the quarter,
* The section below the GTO badge on the fenders,
* All around the quarters, run your hand along the wheel well and check for patch panels,
* Under the battery, check the inner fender, battery tray and core support,
*Rear tail panel,
* Rear panel behind the rear window,
* Trunk gasket channel,
*Trunk floor and passenger compartment floor pans,
* Sail panels by rear windows.
* Lower portion of the doors,


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Floor jack and jack stands, common areas to look for rust or bubbling in the paint;
> 
> * Lower windshield channel,
> * Rockers,
> ...


Thanks, i'll let yall know what it looks like soon


----------



## 98gravette (Mar 27, 2008)

I enjoy hearing these stories... I have a similar one. Several years ago my father-in-law pointed out a garage... "there's an old car in there". Yeah... 68' GTO convertible. Can't get near it. Old lady owns the mansion and garage (four door, brick garage built in the 30's). I've watched this garage fall apart bit by bit around and over this classic machine for at least 6 years now. Plate last tagged in 92' and enough dust covering to prove not seen sunshine in a long time. I made contact with the lady one time; she talked on a cell phone the entire time, was very unfriendly and said "I might sell it someday, but its promised to the Grand kids".

I can't stop thinking about it... have left notes in the mailbox inquiring and have the same questions... What is it worth? If she does agree to sell, what should I offer? I don't know anything about the VIN:, I'm afraid if I push too hard to "touch it" she'll go stone cold!

Q: Has anyone experienced (I know many of you have) this kind of "keep it till it ROTS" mentallity? Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

98gravette said:


> Q: Has anyone experienced (I know many of you have) this kind of "keep it till it ROTS" mentallity? Any thoughts are welcome.


Everyday. 
Welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome. Congrats on the GTO find. Have you been in the market to find an old car to fix up or did you just become interested when you found the 66?

If you have been wanting an old car, then I wouldn't let the car's history or originality hold you back, especially if you can get it for a really cheap price. The history and originality will definitely come into play if they know what the car is and want a lot of money for it. Wouldn't it be nice if they said you could just have it if you would get it off of the property!!!!!

Keep us posted.

I have a GTO find story as well: One of the guys I work with came in on a Thursday morning and told me that one of his buddies did odd jobs for a living and was hired to clear off all of the junk from a deceased man's property. The family lived back east and the property was about 50 miles out east of San Diego out in the boonies. He tells me that the guy just told him previous evening that there was a lot of collectible stuff in the house and he had compeltely loaded his trailer and was just getting ready to leave. As he was getting in his truck, he saw a run down shed out by a field, so he decided he would go take a look real quick. When he opened the door, he found a 65 GTO convertible. The motor was out of the car, but was sitting beside it. He assumed it was the one that belonged in the car. Since he was already loaded and wasn't really interested in the car anyway, (antiques were his thing) he left the car. He told my co-worker if he wanted the GTO, come out Thursday morning and pick it up. I asked him what he was doing at work instead of picking up the car. He said he didn't have a way to pick it up. WHAT!!!! GO RENT A TRAILER, HELL GO BUY ONE, !!!! I yelled. Anyway the car was gone by Saturday. Someone grabbed it before he went out to get it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

98gravette said:


> I enjoy hearing these stories... I have a similar one. Several years ago my father-in-law pointed out a garage... "there's an old car in there". Yeah... 68' GTO convertible. Can't get near it. Old lady owns the mansion and garage (four door, brick garage built in the 30's). I've watched this garage fall apart bit by bit around and over this classic machine for at least 6 years now. Plate last tagged in 92' and enough dust covering to prove not seen sunshine in a long time. I made contact with the lady one time; she talked on a cell phone the entire time, was very unfriendly and said "I might sell it someday, but its promised to the Grand kids".
> 
> I can't stop thinking about it... have left notes in the mailbox inquiring and have the same questions... What is it worth? If she does agree to sell, what should I offer? I don't know anything about the VIN:, I'm afraid if I push too hard to "touch it" she'll go stone cold!
> 
> *Q: Has anyone experienced (I know many of you have) this kind of "keep it till it ROTS" mentallity? Any thoughts are welcome.*


Welcome to the forum.

When I ordered my 1988 Toyota 4Runner that is the mentality I had and still do. I babied that thing for as long as I had it. I paid 300+ for Rusty Jones Rust proofing knowing full well I'd be covered for life. I was covered for the first 3 months as they went belly up. I lost my money. When I hear Lifetime guarantee I take that with a grain of salt. Many places don't last a lifetime.
I also had TST5000 paint sealer put on it. That warranty was for 6 years. The paint was perfect for the first 12 years or so. She runs like new with 98k on her. The interior is near perfect. Mother Nature has raped her. Rust is setting in all over, paint being sucked off the car from the sun etc. I thought about restoring her. Lot of work, it's not worth it in my opinion. Both my sons want the vehicle. I just could not bring my self to part with it.

I am now leaning on getting rid of her, I very rarely drive it as it is used for back up for me and my sons. I can see it deteriorating every day. I just told my boys I am thinking of selling it, of course both want it. I told them to work it out between them and I will give it to one of them. Hard to let go of a reliable car. Neither have the money to restore it. I am still debating.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

98gravette said:


> Q: Has anyone experienced (I know many of you have) this kind of "keep it till it ROTS" mentallity? Any thoughts are welcome.


I'm sort of guilty of that, to a point.

I've got a '58 Olds that has been sitting since about 1997. I'm waiting until I have the time to do a frame off restoration (and do it right) some passer-by might think I'm letting the car go to waste but I fully intend on restoring it...

...just not today.

Plus, the car is garaged over 400 miles away from where I live (at my folks place). I've also got a 1985 Mazda RX-7 GSL-SE that will make a great SCCA car. It's been collecting a nice stack of pine needles for about 7 years now.


----------

